# Piranha Chicks



## Mr. Biggs

Just a question. How many chicks are on this board that own piranhas? I got my sister and her roomate to join the p club and I was just interested in knowing how many other carzy piranha owning chicks that are out there? There are not many chicks out there that are cool enough to own piranhas. So how many are there? And please guys no reponses from you!


----------



## upt1me

this thread might require the use of photoshop.


----------



## LaZy

upt1me said:


> this thread might require the use of photoshop.


----------



## jahnke31

Chicks and P's it is like a wet dream!!!!!! me loves me fishies!














WE ARE ADDICTED LIKE A JUNKIE! THANKS BOYS!


----------



## Mr. Biggs

O.K. I agree this thread will require a photoshop. Lets see you girls pose next to your p's. Be proud of your p's girlies!


----------



## jahnke31

SO I GUESS WE ARE THE ONLY ONES OUT THERE THAT HAVE FALLEN INTO THE MADDNESS AND OWNED P'S. I WOULD HAVE TO SAY THAT THEY ARE THE BOMB AND i WISH i WOULD HAVE GOTTEN THEM EARLIER. THEN I WOULD HAVE KNOWN WHAT BIG JOHN WOULD HAVE MEANT AND HE WOULD NOT HAVE GOTTEN HIS EYE BITTEN OUT!


----------



## Scooby

Who's Big John???


----------



## piranhachick

I am a girl, obviously. However, I am unwilling to put my pic up because I'm not good looking, and it seems that's what you guys are after. Sorry to disappoint you gentlemen. :sad:


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Lounge material, sorry guys..and chicks


----------



## pcrose

lol someone is always trying to put chick pics up on the board. I own p's but my pics are reserved for puca only


----------



## crazyklown89

piranhachick said:


> I am a girl, obviously. However, I am unwilling to put my pic up because I'm not good looking, and it seems that's what you guys are after. Sorry to disappoint you gentlemen. :sad:


 Jeez whats with you gals and self esteem??? I bet youre scorching but for some reason youre afraid we wont like you.







damn society I know like 8 girls like this and I've been trying to convince them that they look good.....just look in the damn mirror and if you dont like what you see well then damn probably every guy does and you should take another look.


----------



## pcrose

if she doesn't want to.... don't give her a raft of sh*t. Everyone is beautiful it is how you express it physically or mentally or both.


----------



## crazyklown89

WTF? I just basically said that and I'm giving her a raft of sh*t?? I didnt say POST YOUR FUCKIN PIC UP!! Did I?? All I said was that girls should stop being so hard on themselves


----------



## pcrose

dude you are way to easy to tease, lighten up besides it is her choice just like how Karen doesn't let everyone see her pic either


----------



## NewPiranhaKeeper

crazyklown89 said:


> piranhachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a girl, obviously. However, I am unwilling to put my pic up because I'm not good looking, and it seems that's what you guys are after. Sorry to disappoint you gentlemen. :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez whats with you gals and self esteem??? I bet youre scorching but for some reason youre afraid we wont like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn society I know like 8 girls like this and I've been trying to convince them that they look good.....just look in the damn mirror and if you dont like what you see well then damn probably every guy does and you should take another look.
Click to expand...

 No offense dude, but you're one to talk. You can't even show your pic. Not that I care because I'm a dude myself but my belief is, if you talk you better have something to back it up.

By the way. I agree with your opinion, that women have a low self esteam.









Yeah I my statement has a little double standard but I'm drunk!










Jk Bro.....Just wanted to put my 2 cents in since I need more postings!

Daniel


----------



## crazyklown89

......I'm not gonna say a word and cause any more arguments

Show your Mugshot 
bottom of Page 29

have fun looking at me


----------



## piranhachick

These are all generalized statements...

Girls are like this because of society, guys in general. Guys expect us to look a certain way in order for us to be considered attractive. If you aren't attractive, you get picked on or teased or just can't get a date. That's also why people are so obsessed over things like weight and height and hair color, etc. It's all to fit in. Why not be different?

Once again, these are all generalized statements that are not meant to offend anyone.

Just to prove my point, here's my pic:


----------



## pcrose

one of my goofy pics is in my profile and I am in the mugshots and women do have low self esteem so do men but you can't feel sorry for yourself the only person that cares what you look like is you and if others think so great. We chicks get low self esteem during the time of the month it is called pms lol. That is prolly why I bit your head off last week krazy, people shouldn't care what people think I mean sh*t I go to a punk concert dressed in normal clothes not goth style like most of the people were and it don't matter. Sometimes having a friend or a significant other helps your self esteem. Kev lifted mine way up and that is how he saved me from myself and I am thankful for having him. Soon in time people find there soulmates I for one have mine and others will get theirs in time.

I think I am getting tired I am deep thinking


----------



## crazyklown89

DAMN!!!!

What the f*ck were you on saying you were ugly?!


----------



## piranhachick

I've changed a lot from that picture. I don't think of myself as good looking.


----------



## crazyklown89

Hey longer hairs ever better :laugh:

Did you really think you didn't look good?? Cause I find that REALLY REALLY hard to believe.


----------



## piranhachick

I'm serious, I dont' think that I look good. I am not thin. I am average weight I suppose, but I would never go around wearing a bikini or any such thing.


----------



## pcrose

Don't matter if your tan is faded or if you got skinnier I think you are pretty and krazy seems to like you here is the most recent pic of me back in sept and kev is on the left


----------



## crazyklown89

Well I think you look pretty damn good and I'm sure every single guy here does too.


----------



## crazyklown89

BTW I'm a picky guys pchick so if you look good 98% other guys would say the same thing.

The 2% is well.....nm


----------



## piranhachick

Well thanks guys :nod: You've lifted my spirits a bit :smile:


----------



## pcrose

your avatar is slammin


----------



## piranhachick

That'd be my gold spilo. You guys should check out my gallery for more pics of my babies :nod:


----------



## NewPiranhaKeeper

crazyklown89 said:


> BTW I'm a picky guys pchick so if you look good 98% other guys would say the same thing.
> 
> The 2% is well.....nm


 This is turning into a personal connectiion chat room.









P's just get people all excited!


----------



## pcrose

This is one of my beautiful babies I can't wait to post our ferrets and I need to get some recent saltwater pics up as well 
we have 21 piranha 
2cats
2 dogs
2 ferrets
saltwater creatures


----------



## NewPiranhaKeeper

piranhachick said:


> That'd be my gold spilo. You guys should check out my gallery for more pics of my babies :nod:


 How do we check out your gallery?

Any more pics of you? I would like to see what you look like now.


----------



## pcrose

Gabirel my serrasalmus spilopleura


----------



## Fallenangel0210

I kinda have a lot of Piranha's, I share them with my Boyfriend(Honda99_300ex), but I have 1 gold spilo, and he's all mine









He's a mean little sucker too :nod:


----------



## mattmatt123

piranha chick your cute


----------



## Fallenangel0210

and this is my Gold Spilo


----------



## NewPiranhaKeeper

Fallenangel0210 said:


> and this is my Gold Spilo


 I'd like to see more pics of your spilo...


----------



## piranhachick

more pics...but none too recent I don't think.


----------



## mattmatt123

piranhachick is that a hiking trail your on


----------



## piranhachick

#2


----------



## mattmatt123

dam you fish too if your single i dont see why you would be


----------



## upt1me

rotated...


----------



## upt1me

rotated...


----------



## Scooby




----------



## piranhachick

As you can tell I am a real genius







Sorry about the pics...they weren't sideways when I resized them. yeah, that's a hiking trail. I was out west in Yellowstone when these were taken.


----------



## piranhachick

Thanks for fixing them!


----------



## upt1me

rotated....


----------



## Honda99_300ex

Fallenangel0210 said:


> I kinda have a lot of Piranha's, I share them with my Boyfriend(Honda99_300ex), but I have 1 gold spilo, and he's all mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a mean little sucker too :nod:


 That's my Baby


















And her spilo


----------



## piranhachick

last pic, this one is of my boyfriend and I


----------



## upt1me

everybody is so quiet after she posts a pic of herself and her boyfriend.


----------



## boxer

thats some cool shrooms ur sitting on fallenangel!


----------



## kouma

ohh piranhachick, you have a boy friend









I don't know what the hell you were talking about piranhachick but I think you're hot, and I know hot.

Btw FallenAngel in that pic you look like Smurffat (the sexy female smurf) in smurfs......veryyyyyyyyyy cute!!

Man we have some very cute chicks here in this forum.


----------



## jahnke31

WE ARE JAHNKE31!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyklown89

Why are you covering your face?


----------



## Hypergenix

upt1me said:


> everybody is so quiet after she posts a pic of herself and her boyfriend.


----------



## Death in #'s

piranhachick said:


> last pic, this one is of my boyfriend and I










booooo to boyfriend


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Why you guys crying when she got a bf?!? Its not like this is a dating service.


----------



## crazyklown89

wasnt there a pfury soap opera though??


----------



## pcrose

Don't be so quick and you wont double post


----------



## crazyklown89

No its cause I use fast reply i think and when it doesnt go I click again and then it loads...and the stupid double post is there


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

We had a Pfury Soap Opera but also a PFury Love Connection


----------



## crazyklown89

Aha!

Thanks for deleting the second post Ms_Natt


----------



## iNfecTion

jahnke31 said:


> WE ARE JAHNKE31!!!!!!!


 pink bra


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

crazyklown89 said:


> Aha!
> 
> Thanks for deleting the second post Ms_Natt


 As much as Id love to take the credit, you owe it to Judazzz.


----------



## piranhachick

I noticed that too. I never said that I was single guys :rasp: You just assumed that I guess? I felt bad posting all of the pics of me for you to look at with me having a boyfriend. I didn't want him to get territorial either, so I had to post one. Sorry if I bursted anyone's bubble


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

piranhachick said:


> I noticed that too. I never said that I was single guys :rasp: You just assumed that I guess? I felt bad posting all of the pics of me for you to look at with me having a boyfriend. I didn't want him to get territorial either, so I had to post one. Sorry if I bursted anyone's bubble


 Dont be sorry, be proud. These guys needed that!


----------



## david348ts

piranha chick your hot, id love to see you in a bikini.


----------



## david348ts

*_edit_*
How about showing some respect


----------



## SLANTED

Oops, sorry guys I accidently logged in as somebody else...


----------



## Judazzz

SLANTED said:


> Oops, sorry guys I accidently logged in as somebody else...


 Cute red x


----------



## SnowCichlid

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Why you guys crying when she got a bf?!? Its not like this is a dating service.


 That was the funniest thing I've read all day








...Hmmmmm maybe we could have a dating section ...








(note: to people who think this is serious, tis not. Just a comical remark)
Best way to do business is to stick fish talk online and the dating game in the realworld...


----------



## Scrambled

Ok, this is really me, now. Sorry about that guys


----------



## Scrambled

Here's another


----------



## Scrambled

One more, so you can really get a good look


----------



## Death in #'s

hello baby


----------



## SLANTED

Hey scrambled, I don't know if you know this but this is a non-smokin' site.


----------



## fury

how old are you sexy?


----------



## jahnke31

not a pink bra, and not hiding my face!! the pink is my tanktop under my shirt :rasp: ... as for hiding my face... it is new years eve and we are making fish faces! duh!!!!


----------



## david348ts

scrambled, you're gorgeous, you really like piranhas??


----------



## piranhachick

I doubt that you would. Like I said, I am of normal weight, not skinny. That would mean that I don't have a completely flat stomach. My ribs also do not show when I put my hands above my head like many of the models today.


----------



## BanditBrother

piranhachick said:


> I doubt that you would. Like I said, I am of normal weight, not skinny. That would mean that I don't have a completely flat stomach. My ribs also do not show when I put my hands above my head like many of the models today.


 We still wna see!!! Let us decide!!


----------



## piranhachick

It's winter time







On top of that, I'm not so sure that my boyfriend would like it too much. We've been together for quite a while and eye candy is reserved for him







I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Black-Phoenix

hehe I always get a kick out of these threads...

By the way nice pics ladies







Still waiting for the face of a rose again though....


----------



## Hareball

my daughter is a piranha chick. she is 8 and has had a UI serrasalmus specie for almost 2 years now. she has lately been maintaing the tank on her own. i'm proud









piranhachick, you look great. I am not one to like them rails with boobies.


----------



## Scrambled

> how old are you sexy?


I'm 23 and I piranhas are my biggest hobby. They are great


----------



## Scrambled

I'm still kinda new at this though, so I'm going to need lots of help...


----------



## SLANTED

Don't worry, I'll sacrifice my time and help you. All I need is your phone # . . . you know, to help you with your piranhas.


----------



## Scrambled

Oooh, wow. You guys are all so nice...


----------



## SLANTED

Just doing my part to make this world a better place.


----------



## EJR1976

Wow what a great hobby! Piranha chicks are amazing!! lets keep the pics comming!


----------



## Mr. Biggs

Wow! I surely did not expect to get such a response when I first started this post. So it looks like to me that we have 4 chciks on this board that own piranhas. Jahnke31(that's my sister boys), piranhachick, scrambled, and the 8 year old girl. Truely all of these women I hold I high amount of respect for and are all beautiful in my eyes. It takes a special woman to be infatuated by piranhas. Most girls think it is just a dumb guy thing and think it it cruel to own piranhas and feed them live food. What they don't realize is how beautiful, majestic, and intriguing these creatures are. So my hats off to all of you piranha owning chicks. You are all hot


----------



## 521 1N5

piranhachick said:


> #2


 NICE!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

SLANTED said:


> Don't worry, I'll sacrifice my time and help you. All I need is your phone # . . . you know, to help you with your piranhas.


 Hmm as if you didnt have it already. Figuring she logged in under your name first.


----------



## SLANTED

Aaahhhh Ms_Natt, very astute observation but alas she is my sister's friend and I forgot to change my settings on my computer which he seemed to use when visiting. Now if I did have the hook up I would not be on p-fury right now chatting with you fine folk.


----------



## 521 1N5

AAAHHAHAH busted..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

SLANTED said:


> Aaahhhh Ms_Natt, very astute observation but alas she is my sister's friend and I forgot to change my settings on my computer which *he* seemed to use when visiting. Now if I did have the hook up I would not be on p-fury right now.


 You mean *s*he?!


----------



## SLANTED

> You mean she?!


Oops.


----------



## kouma

beautiful, all beautiful.

One of the girls should start a new forum for piranha guys, I would start one but then it'll feel gay coming from me


----------



## Xenon

I am still attempting to convert my woman to a piranha chick. No luck so far. Nice pics ladies.


----------



## RhomZilla

kouma said:


> beautiful, all beautiful.
> 
> One of the girls should start a new forum for piranha guys, I would start one but then it'll feel gay coming from me


 You should feel ghey for thinking about it also.


----------



## Bigkrup444

Xenon said:


> I am still attempting to convert my woman to a piranha chick. No luck so far. Nice pics ladies.


 yea i tried that with no luck now i have an extra tank.


----------



## sprinter78

Xenon said:


> I am still attempting to convert my woman to a piranha chick. No luck so far. Nice pics ladies.


 Is kim even a goldfish lady yet??









But i can' t talk... I had to beg and plead to get my new 55 g.... but I got it!!

Nice pics.


----------



## Xenon

sprinter78 said:


> Is kim even a goldfish lady yet??


 sort of. she likes watching them get ripped apart!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Beg and Plead?! What the hell are you guys smoking?! Since when do you have to beg and plead to have a hobby!?! A hobby is meant for YOU not OTHERS. Do as you wish.


----------



## sprinter78

Oh, and I totally agree...

And its not begging and pleading but really just saying.. hey... im gettinga 55 g tank... hope you like it..

new marriage... trying to start out on the right foot


----------



## Xenon

sprinter78 said:


> Oh, and I totally agree...
> 
> And its not begging and pleading but really just saying.. hey... im gettinga 55 g tank... hope you like it..
> 
> new marriage... trying to start out on the right foot












In this jokers case its begging and pleading.


----------



## MR HARLEY

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Beg and Plead?! What the hell are you guys smoking?! Since when do you have to beg and plead to have a hobby!?! A hobby is meant for YOU not OTHERS. Do as you wish.


 wow Miss Natt is Mad.......








My girl only asks to get some Boo-Kaa-Kee in return ...No beggeing involved..








Thats her main hobby :laugh:


----------



## sprinter78

Wasn't this topic on piranha chicks???

sorry to totally derail


----------



## crazyklown89

piranhachick said:


> I doubt that you would. Like I said, I am of normal weight, not skinny. That would mean that I don't have a completely flat stomach. My ribs also do not show when I put my hands above my head like many of the models today.


 To me the whole ribs thing is pretty nasty...


----------



## crazyklown89

Xenon said:


> I am still attempting to convert my woman to a piranha chick. No luck so far.


Dude blow up dolls have no personality!














Just kidding Mike is the man. After all I got a free t shirt for a reason I cant remember so Mike kicks ass.

Oh yeah my new year's resolution was to stop making fun of people I like so.....I won't make fun of Mike or Innes starting..............now

queermos.

DAMNIT!

ok starting......now.

Btw I told you piranhachick...I knew you'd end up being hot.

oh and thanks Judazzz


----------



## MR HARLEY

sprinter78 said:


> Wasn't this topic on piranha chicks???
> 
> sorry to totally derail


 It sure is and My girl is a Piranha chick...








I will soon have photos of her showing off my new P-fury t-shirt







for my homies...


----------



## Xenon

crazyklown89 said:


> piranhachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that you would. Like I said, I am of normal weight, not skinny. That would mean that I don't have a completely flat stomach. My ribs also do not show when I put my hands above my head like many of the models today.
> 
> 
> 
> To me the whole ribs thing is pretty nasty...
Click to expand...

 nobody read the new issue of the star. Thin is out. Chunky is in!


----------



## MR HARLEY

Xenon said:


> Chunky is in!


 Yea.......Chunky girls need love too..


----------



## Noble

You know, I always see these threads on every forum.

Quake (3d game) chicks.
BMW chicks.
Gun Chicks.
Skater Chicks.
Bonsai Tree Chicks.
etc
etc 
etc....

Now Piranha chicks.

I have to say, I really never thought of this stuff as boy stuff, well, except for maybe the video games, in which the boys never see chicks cause they are huge nerds.

Oh yeh, while I'm posting I might as well mention that fact that everytime a girl does post a pic on said forums they are always trying to say "I am not cute and probably really ugly, then they get suprised when they find out guys don't think they are ugly.

Why is this true? <---reason I edited this post..forgot the ? mark.

Well to tell you the thruth ladies, most guys don't go for the skinny little cocaine waifs that cosmo puts on thier covers.

I mean the idea of snuggling up to bones covered in skin is just frightening to me.


----------



## Xenon

Noble said:


> Oh yeh, while I'm posting I might as well mention that fact that everytime a girl does post a pic on said forums they are always trying to say "I am not cute and probably really ugly, then they get suprised when they find out guys don't think they are ugly.


 This is no knock to the gorgeous ladies that posted their pics already...but you also have to consider the audience in this occassion. I bet I could post up a picture of a hole in the tree and they would get excited.


----------



## 521 1N5

Xenon said:


> Noble said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeh, while I'm posting I might as well mention that fact that everytime a girl does post a pic on said forums they are always trying to say "I am not cute and probably really ugly, then they get suprised when they find out guys don't think they are ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> This is no knock to the gorgeous ladies that posted their pics already...but you also have to consider the audience in this occassion. I bet I could post up a picture of a hole in the tree and they would get excited.
Click to expand...


----------



## Xenon

Just listen to the testosterone fly.....


----------



## 521 1N5

on the other hand, the chicks that posted their pics are all way hotter than I would have expected...


----------



## 521 1N5

Xenon said:


> Just listen to the testosterone fly.....


 Mike, I'm at work you asshole!!!

trying to get me fired??

god damn that is hot!


----------



## 14_blast

I'm amazed that Piranhachick can flyfish.

Piranhachick, do you tie your own flies?


----------



## Xenon

What CK89 sees:


----------



## Xenon

521 1N5 said:


> on the other hand, the chicks that posted their pics are all way hotter than I would have expected...


 agreed.


----------



## crazyklown89

Xenon said:


> What CK89 sees:


 Must.....surpress.....insults!!

Damn I don't think I'm going to last the night...


----------



## kouma

this is making me laugh though I am soooooo #$!#$!$$ pissed now because I just broke one of my heater due to a water change..


----------



## Xenon

any more out there?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

14_blast- Its not that hard to fly fish


----------



## crazyklown89

14_Blast is still here??

Lol I thought he quit or something


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

crazyklown89 said:


> 14_Blast is still here??
> 
> Lol I thought he quit or something


 Why would he quit?!


----------



## MR HARLEY

Xenon is funny....
















You are all beautiful ladies and should have nothing to be ashamed about.. :smile:


----------



## nigaphan

MR HARLEY said:


> You are all beautiful ladies and should have nothing to be ashamed about.. :smile:


 yuppers :nod:


----------



## piranhachick

Nope, I don't tie my own flies. I tried it but I suck. I was in Wyoming fishing there.


----------



## 521 1N5

piranhachick said:


> Nope, I don't tie my own flies. I tried it but I suck. I was in Wyoming fishing there.


 me either...I usually zip mine..


----------



## piranhachick

Smart ass







I thought that fly fishing would be really difficult, but it isn't. I enjoy snorkeling too. Any of you guys like to do that? I guess I'm a tomboy, but I've never been called that. I'm into all of the outdoors stuff. I like horseback riding even better than camping/hiking/etc.


----------



## MR HARLEY

521 1N5 said:


> piranhachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I don't tie my own flies. I tried it but I suck. I was in Wyoming fishing there.
> 
> 
> 
> me either...I usually zip mine..
Click to expand...









.....chunks ....


----------



## Scrambled

Man, you guys are so funny, I'm dyin'










































Does
anybody ocean fish?


----------



## MR HARLEY

Scrambled said:


> Man, you guys are so funny, I'm dyin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does
> anybody ocean fish?


 I do...








Here's a piranhachick..


----------



## 521 1N5

Good work Harley!


----------



## pcrose

Black-Phoenix said:


> hehe I always get a kick out of these threads...
> 
> By the way nice pics ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the face of a rose again though....


 No new pics of me and puca at this time unless I can get ona diff comp which is being occupied right now but here is my bestfriend Cami and her boy Matt


----------



## 14_blast

> crazyklown89 Posted: Jan 5 2004, 01:55 PM
> 
> 14_Blast is still here??
> 
> Lol I thought he quit or something


My Dell computer's harddrive broke down, fortunately, my computer is under warranty and the dell people came over and installed a new harddrive. Note, the old harddrive was 30 gigs, they (dell) replaced it with a 40 gig. Ok, the time span for that episode was about 3 days. Now getting my dsl up and running was a different story, I didn't have the number to SBC's tech support. So today at work, I surfed SBC's site and found their techsupport number and now my dsl at home is up and running.

Crazyklown89, thanks for asking.

If you don't use the proper technique in flyfishing, you could easily hook yourself with the fly...scarey!

piranhachick, with all due respect, I bet you're like Ruby on "Cold Mountain"


----------



## pcrose

snorkeling is the best







I have always been a tomboy but now I have a reason to wear dresses, thank you puca


----------



## WilliamBradley

I'm a chick!



























it was a warm summer day


----------



## kouma

Anymore "detailed" pics









Just kidding, ya sexy gurl!


----------



## WilliamBradley

kouma said:


> Anymore "detailed" pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, ya sexy gurl!


 was it too much? awww sorry


----------



## englishman

wow WilliamBradley wanna marry a englishman


----------



## 14_blast

WilliamBradley


----------



## 521 1N5

Nice!!! where's the rest WB??


----------



## Innes

englishman said:


> wow WilliamBradley wanna marry a englishman


 yeah......me


----------



## MR HARLEY

14_blast said:


> WilliamBradley


 Very Nice...








Dam....She's Beautiful....
No Offense but You look Like Jessica Simson...Only Better..

Location Pls.....







(Please say Kali)????









P.S. I look Like Brad Pitt......AKA William bradley...


----------



## dracofish

I don't have any P's, so I guess I'm not cool enough for you guys...









Here's a couple pics anyways:

A few months ago:









Recently:


----------



## WilliamBradley

MR HARLEY said:


> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> 
> WilliamBradley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam....She's Beautiful....
> No Offense but You look Like Jessica Simson...Only Better..
> 
> Location Pls.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please say Kali)????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I look Like Brad Pitt......AKA William bradley...:laugh:
Click to expand...

 thanx : )

I live in Rome, pretty far from california.. but I've been there, it's a nice place :smile:


----------



## WilliamBradley

521 1N5 said:


> Nice!!! where's the rest WB??


 I'm making a book for the agency on jan.. do you wanna see it?


----------



## MR HARLEY

WilliamBradley said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> 
> WilliamBradley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam....She's Beautiful....
> No Offense but You look Like Jessica Simson...Only Better..
> 
> Location Pls.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please say Kali)????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I look Like Brad Pitt......AKA William bradley...:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx : )
> 
> I live in Rome, pretty far from california.. but I've been there, it's a nice place :smile:
Click to expand...

 Looks like I got to catch a flight to Rome...









Are you available later???


----------



## MR HARLEY

WilliamBradley said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!! where's the rest WB??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making a book for the agency on jan.. do you wanna see it?
Click to expand...

 Yes please..


----------



## WilliamBradley

MR HARLEY said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!! where's the rest WB??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making a book for the agency on jan.. do you wanna see it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please..
Click to expand...

 I will... but you'll have to wait, I haven't made it yet, should be avaialble next month, maybe by the end of the month :smile:


----------



## MR HARLEY

WilliamBradley said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!! where's the rest WB??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making a book for the agency on jan.. do you wanna see it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will... but you'll have to wait, I haven't made it yet, should be avaialble next month, maybe by the end of the month :smile:
Click to expand...

Im a patient Man..









Any answers on my other question..









Any more Pics...


----------



## WilliamBradley

MR HARLEY said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Rome, pretty far from california.. but I've been there, it's a nice place :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I got to catch a flight to Rome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you available later???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really, do you see my avatar?
> well, that's my brand new boyfriend's back : D
> 
> but hey, rome is a beautiful city to see...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MR HARLEY

> not really, do you see my avatar?
> well, that's my brand new boyfriend's back : D












Not really huh









Key word is new ...........

Good Luck...
P.S. change your avitar :rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY

WB..

Age please??


----------



## WilliamBradley

MR HARLEY said:


> WB..
> 
> Age please??


 I've changed it








turning 19 on may 31st


----------



## ~SUNshine~

I am a P chick too.....I just don't have pics of me and my P's here at work...


----------



## 521 1N5

WilliamBradley said:


> turning 19 on may 31st


 I'd hit it...


----------



## MR HARLEY

521 1N5 said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> turning 19 on may 31st
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hit it...
Click to expand...









Get her Chunks :laugh:


----------



## BanditBrother

Every1s mad for Bradders??


----------



## rbP NUT

damn william bradley is FINE, wish i still had those old links in sicily, could of made a detour.







lol


----------



## MR HARLEY

I think chunks wants to see some pics of BlackAttack>>>>


----------



## 521 1N5

MR HARLEY said:


> I think chunks wants to see some pics of BlackAttack>>>>


 for sure


----------



## 14_blast

nice pic dracofish


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

It sounds so wrong hearing you guys say "William Bradley is hot"


----------



## MR HARLEY

Ms_Nattereri said:


> It sounds so wrong hearing you guys say "William Bradley is hot"










Yes very Gay


----------



## Red Eyes

Can we call this " As The Fury Churns!!" (sorry about being so corny!!)


----------



## Mr. Biggs

This is like the longest post ever. I can't believe it lasted as long as it did. Me and stick were messed up one night and just tried to think of some thread to start. Guess we choose a good one.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Mr. Biggs said:


> This is like the longest post ever. I can't believe it lasted as long as it did. Me and stick were messed up one night and just tried to think of some thread to start. Guess we choose a good one.


 A lot of these threads have been created in the past


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball

Mr. Biggs said:


> This is like the longest post ever. I can't believe it lasted as long as it did. Me and stick were messed up one night and just tried to think of some thread to start. Guess we choose a good one.


 Actually the show your mugshot is currently 37 pages long. So this isn't the loggest thread EVER.


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball

WilliamBradley said:


> I'm a chick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a warm summer day


 uhh yeah....We need your pics on page 6 also.

Oh yeah you can stop over at my place anytime. There are pics available in the show your cribs thread.

Love You
UCPB


----------



## MR HARLEY

Sorry piss already tried ....she got a man







...and shes in rome..

But I think Chunks has a way in


----------



## 521 1N5

MR HARLEY said:


> Sorry piss already tried ....she got a man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and shes in rome..
> 
> But I think Chunks has a way in


 haha!

yeah...right there in front of her BF....

i ain't scurred..


----------



## WilliamBradley

u guys are hilarious


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball

I'm so hot right now. Hot like a firecracker ready to explode.


----------



## 521 1N5

WilliamBradley said:


> u guys are hilarious


 and...I'm in!!!

you were right Harley!


----------



## losts0ul916

WilliamBradley said:


> I'm a chick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a warm summer day


Hubba Hubba!







Its Ali Larter (from Varsity Blues)..









SHE'S GETTIN READY FOR THE WHIP CREAM SCENE!


----------



## BanditBrother

Its funny listening to u guys!!







i been chattin wiv her and she a v nice girl!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY

521 1N5 said:


> you were right Harley!





> haha!
> 
> yeah...right there in front of her BF....
> 
> i ain't scurred..


Perfect spot to be in ....









P.S. Chunks ...
I told you so ....


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball

SHe isn't that Hot.

Ms. Natererri is much much hotter.


----------



## MR HARLEY

Urine Cake Piss Ball said:


> SHe isn't that Hot.
> 
> Ms. Natererri is much much hotter.


 How do you know???


----------



## Urine Cake Piss Ball

believe me, i know.


----------



## MR HARLEY

Urine Cake Piss Ball said:


> believe me, i know.


 Sorry I am not a believer ..

Got any Pics????


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

MR HARLEY said:


> Urine Cake Piss Ball said:
> 
> 
> 
> believe me, i know.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I am not a believer ..
> 
> Got any Pics????
Click to expand...

 Uh-oh...this should be interesting. :sad:


----------



## BanditBrother

They're comin and we kno it!!!!!!


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510

HERE I AM!!!!!! SMILE!!!!


----------



## 521 1N5

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> HERE I AM!!!!!! SMILE!!!!


 i'd have to say pfury has the best looking girls on their site!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY

Hurry up with the Pics of Miss Natt ...............PISS BALL

Dam the GodFather scored .......


----------



## o snap its eric

510? Isnt that from the bay area? I dont know my area codes....OH WELL!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

o snap its eric said:


> 510? Isnt that from the bay area? I dont know my area codes....OH WELL!


 Duh! It is RhomZilla's girl.


----------



## 14_blast

510 east bay


----------



## Innes

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> HERE I AM!!!!!! SMILE!!!!


 :smile:


----------



## rbP NUT

damn gu-innes, your avatar is always changing, nice 1 though.lol


----------



## J_TREAT911

damn thats Al's girl!!!?


----------



## Fallenangel0210

well i posted a pic, but it was kinda far away, heres one more ,before this thing comes to a close


----------



## o snap its eric

Ms_Nattereri said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> 
> 510? Isnt that from the bay area? I dont know my area codes....OH WELL!
> 
> 
> 
> Duh! It is RhomZilla's girl.
Click to expand...

 O yeah! Hi AL's gf. Whats your name? I dont like calling people like so and so's girl. Its very.... i dont know i just dont like it haha.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Fallenangel0210 said:


> well i posted a pic, but it was kinda far away, heres one more ,before this thing comes to a close


 I think you forgot something


----------



## WilliamBradley

Urine Cake Piss Ball said:


> SHe isn't that Hot.
> 
> Ms. Natererri is much much hotter.


----------



## rbP NUT

WilliamBradley said:


> Urine Cake Piss Ball said:
> 
> 
> 
> SHe isn't that Hot.
> 
> Ms. Natererri is much much hotter.
Click to expand...

 i can see a cat fight coming.lmao


----------



## Fallenangel0210

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Fallenangel0210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i posted a pic, but it was kinda far away, heres one more ,before this thing comes to a close
> 
> 
> 
> I think you forgot something
Click to expand...

 yeah, i couldn't get it to work, it's a bmp, i don't know how to change is so nevermind


----------



## 14_blast

All I know is that the older you get, the less ugly women there are in the world.


----------



## Fallenangel0210

Fallenangel0210 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallenangel0210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i posted a pic, but it was kinda far away, heres one more ,before this thing comes to a close
> 
> 
> 
> I think you forgot something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, i couldn't get it to work, it's a bmp, i don't know how to change is so nevermind
Click to expand...

 ok got it, one of my senior pics


----------



## WilliamBradley

rbP NUT said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urine Cake Piss Ball said:
> 
> 
> 
> SHe isn't that Hot.
> 
> Ms. Natererri is much much hotter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can see a cat fight coming.lmao
Click to expand...

 watch out, I BITE.
since WB sounds gay, you guys can call me olympia
:smile:


----------



## 521 1N5

WilliamBradley said:


> watch out, I BITE.
> since WB sounds gay, you guys can call me olympia
> :smile:


 biting?? sweet...that will work









did I mention I'd hit it???


----------



## BanditBrother

WilliamBradley said:


> Urine Cake Piss Ball said:
> 
> 
> 
> SHe isn't that Hot.
> 
> Ms. Natererri is much much hotter.
Click to expand...

 Aye BS!!!!







:laugh:


----------



## 521 1N5

I don't think we should turn this in to a who's hottter thread...it could hurt peoples feelings...that wouldn't be cool..

plus we all know I'm the best looking. he


----------



## Xenon

WilliamBradley said:


> watch out, I BITE.


----------



## MR HARLEY

521 1N5 said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> watch out, I BITE.
> since WB sounds gay, you guys can call me olympia
> :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> biting?? sweet...that will work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did I mention I'd hit it???
Click to expand...










Chunks is the Man


----------



## WilliamBradley

Xenon said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> watch out, I BITE.
Click to expand...

 if I was a cat,... I would bite : P


----------



## BanditBrother

Yeah?? How hard??


----------



## WilliamBradley

xtreme_pingu said:


> Yeah?? How hard??


 depending on the spot. lol


----------



## pcrose

you can't be hotter because not everyone has seen Karen in the first place and this thread is getting a lil to kinky. Happy Fighting :rasp:


----------



## upt1me

pcrose said:


> you can't be hotter because not everyone has seen Karen in the first place and this thread is getting a lil to kinky. Happy Fighting :rasp:


 We've all seen you.


----------



## pcrose

I am not Karen lol I am chelsea don't matter what you think of me


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

WilliamBradley said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urine Cake Piss Ball said:
> 
> 
> 
> SHe isn't that Hot.
> 
> Ms. Natererri is much much hotter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can see a cat fight coming.lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watch out, I BITE.
Click to expand...

 I could make this turn real ugly. But I will refrain from posting such retaliation.


----------



## MR HARLEY

Ms_Nattereri said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urine Cake Piss Ball said:
> 
> 
> 
> SHe isn't that Hot.
> 
> Ms. Natererri is much much hotter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can see a cat fight coming.lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watch out, I BITE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could make this turn real ugly. But I will refrain from posting such retaliation.
Click to expand...

 Come -on Queen...........
Retaliate....








Crack that whip again ...


----------



## dracofish

Wow, I can see that some people just LOVE attention. Karen, good for you for not sinking to a lower level...


----------



## 521 1N5

oh god...lighten up...


----------



## pcrose

I admire how Karen does not show her pic no matter how much people ask, shows she has a good soul and doesn't give a sh*t about what others want to think


----------



## MR HARLEY

521 1N5 said:


> oh god...lighten up...


 Yea just a tad ....








who cares I have already seen a pic of Karen .....
She is very Beautiful


----------



## WilliamBradley

pcrose said:


> I admire how Karen does not show her pic no matter how much people ask, shows she has a good soul and doesn't give a sh*t about what others want to think


 well posting my pics wasn't actually the first thing I did when I joined this forum








RELAX folks....


----------



## MR HARLEY

WilliamBradley said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admire how Karen does not show her pic no matter how much people ask, shows she has a good soul and doesn't give a sh*t about what others want to think
> 
> 
> 
> well posting my pics wasn't actually the first thing I did when I joined this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RELAX folks....
Click to expand...

Some people are just jealous .....








Not you Miss P. or Miss Natt..(Queennie):rasp:


----------



## 521 1N5

WilliamBradley said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admire how Karen does not show her pic no matter how much people ask, shows she has a good soul and doesn't give a sh*t about what others want to think
> 
> 
> 
> well posting my pics wasn't actually the first thing I did when I joined this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RELAX folks....
Click to expand...

they're* just jealous...come on babe...let's go home..

j/k









*=sp correction.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Ive got nothing to be jealous of. :smile:


----------



## pcrose

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Ive got nothing to be jealous of. :smile:


 ditto let's all get a long :nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY

pcrose said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got nothing to be jealous of. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ditto let's all get a long :nod:
Click to expand...

I've got something to be jealous of ....

G.G.'s Geryi Shoal...


----------



## CraigStables

I love the way threads can go from being nice, to people getting all annoyed about them...all from a little joke!

Lighten up folks!


----------



## dracofish

I love how guys assume that everything girls do boils down to jealousy...

I've got no reason to be jealous...I like my all-around "Morticia" look...


----------



## CraigStables

dracofish said:


> I love how guys assume that everything girls do boils down to jealousy...
> 
> I've got no reason to be jealous...I like my all-around "Morticia" look...


 thats because we cant see any other reason why girls would have a go at someone!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

CraigStables said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how guys assume that everything girls do boils down to jealousy...
> 
> I've got no reason to be jealous...I like my all-around "Morticia" look...
> 
> 
> 
> thats because we cant see any other reason why girls would have a go at someone!
Click to expand...

 Who had a go with anyone in here?!


----------



## dracofish

CraigStables said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how guys assume that everything girls do boils down to jealousy...
> 
> I've got no reason to be jealous...I like my all-around "Morticia" look...
> 
> 
> 
> thats because we cant see any other reason why girls would have a go at someone!
Click to expand...

 I wasn't going at anyone...I was talking about how people were trying to egg on a "cat fight." Did I mention anyone's looks at all? Nope...


----------



## Xenon

521 1N5 said:


> oh god...lighten up...


:nod:

Although I did put the







icon up to signify an obvious attention seeking statement.


----------



## pcrose

oye I would like to beatup the scumbags that steal from my store but I am not aloud







I actually have only beaten up one chick the rest were assholes that picked on my lil brother and melissa's look is just fine and I still want your dog :rasp:


----------



## 521 1N5

pcrose said:


> oye I would like to beatup the scumbags that steal from my store but I am not aloud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have only beaten up one chick the rest were assholes that picked on my lil brother and melissa's look is just fine and I still want your dog :rasp:


----------



## Xenon

pcrose said:


> oye I would like to beatup the scumbags that steal from my store but I am not aloud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have only beaten up one chick the rest were assholes that picked on my lil brother and melissa's look is just fine and I still want your dog :rasp:


 :insertramblingdrivelhere:


----------



## pcrose

her bulldog


----------



## Xenon

pcrose said:


> her bulldog


 soooooooo, how bout them mets?


----------



## pcrose

Hey it's back open, Mike how about you buy me a bulldog


----------



## Xenon

pcrose said:


> Hey it's back open, Mike how about you buy me a bulldog


 how about we get back on topic?


----------



## pcrose

Which was since you ran out of chicks on the board to talk to?


----------



## crazyklown89

Oh man I was just looking through this thread and I fell in love with Olympia hehe

Damn Harleys right she does look Jessica Simpson except better.

Lol good to see another Gamecube fan, Olympia.


----------



## steveling

this is my trainee piranha chick my daughter who always helps me with the water changes she holds the siphone hose for me , water every whre most of the time !!!


----------



## steveling

look at the eyes man !!!!! like a rhom !!!!!!







lol


----------



## upt1me

Here I resized the photo for you and remove the red eyes.


----------



## steveling

thanks alot man , how u do that ? im not a computer buff as u can probaly tell ,thanks again though


----------



## WilliamBradley

crazyklown89 said:


> Oh man I was just looking through this thread and I fell in love with Olympia hehe
> 
> Damn Harleys right she does look Jessica Simpson except better.
> 
> Lol good to see another Gamecube fan, Olympia.


 I'm more into PS2, but I got them both :smile:


----------



## Xenon

civilized piranha chicks play xbox.


----------



## WilliamBradley

Xenon said:


> civilized piranha chicks play xbox.


----------



## upt1me

Xenon said:


> civilized piranha chicks play xbox.


no they play gamecubes.


----------



## WilliamBradley

upt1me said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> civilized piranha chicks play xbox.
> 
> 
> 
> no they play gamecubes.
Click to expand...

lol, .. I didn't even notice it was there


----------



## Xenon

I think in order to keep this thread alive, more pics of William Bradley must be provided


----------



## MR HARLEY

Xenon said:


> I think in order to keep this thread alive, more pics of William Bradley must be provided


:nod: I second that notion








Not Brad Pitt............(Olympia)


----------



## 521 1N5

Xenon said:


> I think in order to keep this thread alive, more pics of William Bradley must be provided


 agreed


----------



## Xenon

the life of this thread is in the hands of William Bradley.


----------



## Bigkrup444

521 1N5 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think in order to keep this thread alive, more pics of William Bradley must be provided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agreed
Click to expand...

 hell yea


----------



## WilliamBradley

i'm getting some pro pics on jan.the 16th, would u guys wait?

.........if it doesn't bother people out there


----------



## Xenon

WilliamBradley said:


> i'm getting some pro pics on jan.the 16th, would u guys wait?
> 
> .........if it doesn't bother people out there


 no waiting. go buy a scanner, send me the bill.









This thread will be closed in 5....


----------



## WilliamBradley

awwww...............
it's just one week to wait...

U GUYS CAN WAIT


----------



## Xenon

This thread will be closed in 4....

I am holding this thread hostage. 100% of my demands must be met or this thread gets it!


----------



## MR HARLEY

Xenon said:


> no waiting. go buy a scanner, send me the bill.


 Very generous Man ..


----------



## WilliamBradley

Xenon said:


> This thread will be closed in 4....
> 
> I am holding this thread hostage. 100% of my demands must be met or this thread gets it!


 gotta go to buy the table now :nod: 
i need I new one, the old one can't efford 250litres weight...


----------



## Xenon

too much talking....not enough pictures.


----------



## WilliamBradley

Xenon said:


> is a table.
> 
> too much talking....not enough pictures.










how do u call the wooden 'thing' on which u put the tank? mobile? table?







whatever... gotta go.









I didn't say I won't post them.. just gotta wait 4 one week


----------



## 521 1N5

WilliamBradley said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a table.
> 
> too much talking....not enough pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do u call the wooden 'thing' on which u put the tank? mobile? table?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever... gotta go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I won't post them.. just gotta wait 4 one week
Click to expand...

 give us a pic of you dancing on the table!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY

521 1N5 said:


> give us a pic of you dancing on the table!!!


----------



## upt1me

MR HARLEY said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> give us a pic of you dancing on the table!!!
Click to expand...

 make sure its taken on a warm sunny day


----------



## crazyklown89

WilliamBradley said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> civilized piranha chicks play xbox.
Click to expand...

 Pffffttt don't listen to Mike! I got Gamecube and PS2 as well...







I'm more into ps2 but there arent a lot of gc fans out there...

BTW you're more civilized than mike because he can't wait a week for pictures....I however can























Hahahaha I'm just kidding.


----------



## Xenon

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=25154

the above link proves you own a digitial camera...


----------



## crazyklown89

She could've borrowed someone's, Mike.

Dude, you're gonna scare her away!!









Oh man I love being my age everyone expects this behaviour.


----------



## losts0ul916

crazyklown89 said:


> She could've borrowed someone's, Mike.
> 
> Dude, you're gonna scare her away!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man I love being my age everyone expects this behaviour.


 She needs to go back and borrow it again then.


----------



## Xenon

scare her away? I dont think so. She was the one that posted the pics in the first place....


----------



## MR HARLEY

Xenon said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=25154
> 
> the above link proves you own a digitial camera...










Funny I was thinking the same thing when I saw that thread...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Damn your guys' raging *w*hormones.


----------



## ~SUNshine~

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Damn your guys' raging *w*hormones.:laugh:


----------



## 521 1N5

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Damn your guys' raging *w*hormones.:laugh:


 That's because there isn't anything in the world like a nice piece of poontang....


----------



## Xenon

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Damn your guys' raging *w*hormones.:laugh:


sometimes your cleverness amazes me!









This thread is dead in 3.....


----------



## ~SUNshine~

Before this thread is closed has anyone figured out how many P Chicks there are?


----------



## 521 1N5

blackATTACK:) said:


> Before this thread is closed has anyone figured out how many P Chicks there are?
> :rock:


 i'd guess 7


----------



## WilliamBradley

I OWN a digital camera, but I'm not gonna take pictures of me right now, I'd feel stupid


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Be strong WilliamBradley...the pressure for a pic will be massive....be strong!!


----------



## 521 1N5

grosse gurke said:


> Be strong WilliamBradley...the pressure for a pic will be massive....be strong!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Dracofish
Pcrose
blackATTACK
piranhachick
WilliamBradley
cabbycarny
Ms_Nattereri 
Fallenangel0210
ChErRiEliPz510

We've had others but they have left the site.


----------



## Black-Phoenix

LOL grosse gurke you hit the nail on the head :laugh:

So hows about that pic


----------



## 521 1N5

somebody unlock my girl pix thread...


----------



## ~SUNshine~

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Dracofish
> Pcrose
> blackATTACK
> piranhachick
> WilliamBradley
> cabbycarny
> Ms_Nattereri
> 
> We've had others but they have left the site.
> 
> EDIT: So yes 521 1N5 was right. Seven.


 Also there's Fallenangel0210. I believe she is new and somneone's girlfriend???


----------



## MR HARLEY

521 1N5 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn your guys' raging *w*hormones.:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because there isn't anything in the world like a nice piece of poontang....
Click to expand...


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Dracofish
> Pcrose
> blackATTACK
> piranhachick
> WilliamBradley
> cabbycarny
> Ms_Nattereri
> 
> We've had others but they have left the site.
> 
> EDIT: So yes 521 1N5 was right. Seven.


 hey you forgot me!!!







but thats okie i don't need peeple to notice me :sad:


----------



## Death in #'s

blackATTACK:) said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dracofish
> Pcrose
> blackATTACK
> piranhachick
> WilliamBradley
> cabbycarny
> Ms_Nattereri
> 
> We've had others but they have left the site.
> 
> EDIT: So yes 521 1N5 was right. Seven.
> 
> 
> 
> Also there's Fallenangel0210. I believe she is new and somneone's girlfriend???
Click to expand...









honda's girl


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

I didnt forget anyone...you guys need to re-read that post I made


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510

Hey i didnt see that b4 tricky tricky!!







nice one tho


----------



## jackburton

ok first of HELLO WB AND THR ORIENTAL GIRL NICE from me


----------



## jackburton

and my girl like my ps to


----------



## Fallenangel0210

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dracofish
> Pcrose
> blackATTACK
> piranhachick
> WilliamBradley
> cabbycarny
> Ms_Nattereri
> 
> We've had others but they have left the site.
> 
> EDIT: So yes 521 1N5 was right. Seven.
> 
> 
> 
> hey you forgot me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thats okie i don't need peeple to notice me :sad:
Click to expand...

 :sad: 
at least somebody remembered








ChErRiEliPz510, don't feel sad cause i was forgotton too
and slick one Ms Natt


----------



## WilliamBradley

WilliamBradley said:


> I OWN a digital camera, but I'm not gonna take pictures of me right now, I'd feel stupid


 got one of my tattoo, btw


----------



## MR HARLEY

WilliamBradley said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I OWN a digital camera, but I'm not gonna take pictures of me right now, I'd feel stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got one of my tattoo, btw
Click to expand...

 Fire Away....
Any others??


----------



## WilliamBradley

MR HARLEY said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I OWN a digital camera, but I'm not gonna take pictures of me right now, I'd feel stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got one of my tattoo, btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fire Away....
> Any others??
Click to expand...

 uhm... nope.


----------



## MR HARLEY

WilliamBradley said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I OWN a digital camera, but I'm not gonna take pictures of me right now, I'd feel stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got one of my tattoo, btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fire Away....
> Any others??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uhm... nope.
Click to expand...

 Figured that


----------



## RhomZilla

jackburton said:


> ok first of HELLO WB AND THR ORIENTAL GIRL NICE from me


 HUH?!?!?







I have no idea what you just typed. And WRONG THREAD for putting up your pic in the "CHICKS" section!!! Or maybe you did that for a reason..


----------



## jackburton

maybe not noobie


----------



## Death in #'s

RhomZilla said:


> jackburton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok first of HELLO WB AND THR ORIENTAL GIRL NICE from me
> 
> 
> 
> HUH?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you just typed. And WRONG THREAD for putting up your pic in the "CHICKS" section!!! Or maybe you did that for a reason..:rasp:
Click to expand...


----------



## 14_blast

What happened to Lexi?


----------



## Bigkrup444

14_blast said:


> What happened to Lexi?


 yea i havent seen her around in a long time


----------



## crazyklown89

I think she has classes.....damn she was hot.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

She got tired of everyones BS on here.

Plus she has classes and had to pass the LSAT to get into Law School.


----------



## RhomZilla

Heres 2 more pics of my gf. Hopefully she doesnt find out im doing this since we're gonna go boarding this weekend, plus the thread might get locked or die and bumped to the 2nd page.


----------



## RhomZilla

Another..


----------



## Alexraptor

WilliamBradley said:


> I'm a chick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a warm summer day


A lil late but hubba hubba hubba.










yer not hot,

yer damned Beutifull
















Perfection!


----------



## marco

hey guys. dont forget me. im sexy too







.........


----------



## Alexraptor

eeeeyyyuuccckk!


----------



## marco

you dont think im sexy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

If only it were natural!


----------



## marco

Ms_Nattereri said:


> If only it were natural!


 well heres one of my friends. shes ALL natural. shes a red head that likes to party!


----------



## Alexraptor

i thought this thread was meant for ´real chicks to post pics


----------



## WilliamBradley

Markosaur said:


> i thought this thread was meant for ´real chicks to post pics


ok so here's one for u... my tattoo :smile: 
I know u don't wanna see it so I'll just post the link 
http://dalmhusky.supereva.it/img2/olympia.jpg


----------



## BanditBrother

Mmmmm!! Nice undies Brads!!! Should hav been a full body shot tho!! LOL!!!


----------



## Alexraptor

hooo aaahh for some reason my eye's wanders elsewere than on the tatoo


----------



## No0dles

Nice Tattoo :nod: if it was'nt so blury







but i can put 2 and 2 together









anyways, your all very very pretty, i respect that! i'll post some pics of my GF up here soon. she's a P-Fury chick







just does'nt ever post!

-pat


----------



## 14_blast

Olympia,

Can we see the Tatoo on your lowerback? I'm just guessing that you have one.

Nice Tatoo


----------



## marco

14_blast said:


> Olympia,
> 
> Can we see the Tatoo on your lowerback? I'm just guessing that you have one.
> 
> Nice Tatoo


 haha


----------



## WilliamBradley

14_blast said:


> Olympia,
> 
> Can we see the Tatoo on your lowerback? I'm just guessing that you have one.
> 
> Nice Tatoo










I don't have one down there sorry


----------



## MR HARLEY

WilliamBradley said:


> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olympia,
> 
> Can we see the Tatoo on your lowerback? I'm just guessing that you have one.
> 
> Nice Tatoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have one down there sorry
Click to expand...

 Nice avitar... :smile:


----------



## Xenon

ok this thread has run its course.


----------

